# Industry News: Fujifilm announces the X-T200, an affordable little powerhouse



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 23, 2020)

> *Valhalla, New York – January 23, 2020 –* FUJIFILM North America Corporation is pleased to announce FUJIFILM Corporation’s launch of its “FUJIFILM X-T200” (hereinafter “X-T200”) mirrorless digital camera.
> The X-T200 provides content creators of all levels with a new, light-weight and compact mirrorless camera body that features a newly designed EVF, quick face detection AF, and a new sensor and processor combination that can create 24.2MP stills at 8 FPS and record 4K UHD video at 30fps.
> 
> An ideal camera for creative individuals who want to make high-quality imagery anywhere, the X-T200’s HDR functions for still and video make this easier in high- contrast environments. It can also record Full-HD 120p video, making it a great tool to use for scenes needing super slow motion. Additionally, the new Digital Gimbal Function can now be used to smoothly record video in-camera by mitigating camera shake through new gyro sensors in the camera...



Continue reading...


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 23, 2020)

Its quite funny how Fuji themselves dont implement that articulating screen on all models.


----------



## slclick (Jan 23, 2020)

A truly minimalist backside


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Jan 23, 2020)

Chaitanya said:


> Its quite funny how Fuji themselves dont implement that articulating screen on all models.


There is rumored to be an X-T4 release in February so I guess we’ll see. I’m happy with the dual tilt screen Fuji uses but I guess video bloggers want to see themselves while filming.


----------

